# Nhảy dây như thế nào để giảm cân hiệu quả?



## fujisumo01 (19/12/18)

Theo một nghiên cứu gần đây cho thấy nhảy dây giúp có tác dụng đẩy nhanh tốc độ đốt cháy mỡ thừa trong cơ thể, giúp giảm cân rất hiệu quả. Cụ thể, nếu bạn nhảy dây 10 phút sẽ tiêu hao lượng calo tương đương với 30 phút chạy bộ. Nhưng làm các nào để nhảy dây giảm cân đúng cách? Hãy cùng tìm hiểu qua bài viết dưới đây để biết rõ hơn về lợi ích củng như hiệu quả của bài tập nhảy dây giảm cân này nhé!

*1. Khởi động trước khi nhảy*
Để không bị chấn thương hay trật khớp khi thực hiện bài tập nhảy dây giảm cân, bạn nên khởi động các khớp như: xoay hông, cánh tay, cổ tay, cổ chân...

*2. Nên luyện tập với cường độ tăng dần*
Để nhảy đúng cách và hiệu quả, bạn nên thả lỏng hai vai, khuỷu tay để xác thân và cổ tay chỉ thấy hơn khuỷu tay một chút.





​
Đối với những đối tượng mới tập nhảy dây, nên tập nhảy với các vòng nhỏ và đều với mức độ bình thường, (khoảng 69-70 lần/phút), thực hiện trong (khoảng 2-3 phút). Đến khi cơ đã đã quen dần và có sức bền thì tăng độ khó lên để tăng cường toát mồ hôi.

*3. Chú ý đến độ cao khi nhảy*
Khi nhảy bạn nên chú ý không nên để chân chạm dây và nhảy cao hơn mặt đấy vài centimet





​
Nếu bạn càng nhảy cao, lượng calo tiêu hao sẽ nhiều hơn nhưng lại tiếp đất vất vả hơn, thậm chí có thể gây chấn thương lên gân và các khớp xương.

*4. Nhịp nhảy*
Khi nhảy bạn nên thực hiện bài tập một cách nhịp nhàn. Do đó, bạn cần chọn một sợi dây phù hợp với chiều cao của mình để đảm bảo không gây ra một chấn thương hay sai kỹ thuật. Khi cơ thể bạn đã thích nghi và muốn nhảy nhanh và cao hơn thì nên đặt mục tiêu khoảng 100 cái trong 60 giây là oke. Sau đó tăng dần cường độ của buổi tập nhảy dây lên.

*5. Những lưu ý nhảy dây giảm cân*
Để nhảy dây giảm cân hiệu quả không nên nhảy khi cơ thể quá đói hoặc quá no:

Nếu tập trong tình trạng quá no sẽ ảnh hưởng đến tim, vì thế bạn chỉ nên tập sau khi bửa ăn 01h30 phút.
Nếu tập trong tình trạng đói thì sẽ ảnh hưởng xấu đến dạ dày.




​
Đặc biệt lưu ý, tuyệt đối không nên uống nước có gas hoặc ăn ngay khi tập. Vì lúc đó cơ thể đã tiêu hao nhiều năng lượng nên cần nhu cầu nạp thức ăn cao, nên đối với người giảm cân không nên ăn lúc đó. Thay vì thế, hãy uống nhiều nước để bù lượng mồ hôi để cân bằng cơ thể.

Dựa vào tình trạng sức khỏe và thể trạng của mình mà lựa chọn cường độ tập luyện thích hợp. Ngoài ra, để quá trình nhảy dây giảm cân đạt hiệu quả cao, bạn có thể kết hợp dùng viên uống chuyển hóa mỡ Fuji Diet có tác dụng bổ sung chất xơ cho cơ thể và hạn chế thèm ăn.


----------



## fujisumo01 (21/12/18)

upppppppppp


----------

